# Un Nuevo Concepto de Hotel en Máncora: Máncora Marina Hotel



## piuraonline (Aug 7, 2007)

Ahora en el Rubro Hotelero . Piura se pone A la Vanguardia 

Un Nuevo Concepto de Hotel en Máncora: Máncora Marina Hotel 

Máncora Marina Hotel (MMH), de Inversiones Turísticas Marítimas SAC, inaugura un nuevo concepto de hoteles, en el cual se combina la elegancia, la buena comida y la diversión para toda la familia. 

El novedoso hotel ha sido diseñado por el reconocido arquitecto Jordi Puig, quien ha logrado crear un ambiente cálido y relajante para los huéspedes. Cuenta con 12 habitaciones de 50 metros cuadrados cada una, todas con vista a la playa, de las cuales 6 son matrimoniales, y las restantes son dobles.

Sus instalaciones cuentan con una imponente piscina de 30 metros de largo creada bajo el concepto “infinity” que hace que parezca fusionarse con el mar, al estilo de los más modernos hoteles internacionales. MMH es además el único hotel en Máncora que ofrece exquisitos platos gourmet, preparados bajo la minuciosa supervisión del cheff piurano Ronald Mendoza, quien estudió Gastronomía en el instituto Cenestur y llevó cursos con especialistas pertenecientes a Le Cordon Bleu para poder satisfacer los exigentes paladares internacionales que visitan el MMH.

El hotel pone a disposición de sus huéspedes variados servicios de entretenimiento, tales como: paseos en el elegante yate, recorridos por Máncora a caballo, salida de pesca, masajes relajantes, restaurante y bar gourmet y deportes de aventura. Estos están a plena disposición del cliente para el momento que lo desee, por el tiempo que lo desee. Lo importante es que lo disfrute.

“Hemos apostado por el sector hotelero en Máncora, porque consideramos que esta parte del país ofrece muchas oportunidades. Los hoteles en esta paradisíaca ciudad, básicamente están dirigidos a dos importantes segmentos: los jóvenes con bajo presupuesto o “mochileros” y a las parejas. MMH esta dirigido, en cambio, a turistas nacionales y extranjeros, de un nivel socio económico más alto, que deseen pasar unas inolvidables vacaciones solos, en parejas o acompañados de toda su familia.”, comenta Daniel Goryn, Gerente General.

El principal objetivo, como explica Goryn es brindar un servicio de alta calidad al visitante, satisfaciendo las necesidades más exigentes. “Para nosotros los clientes son la prioridad, no conocemos la palabra “no”, si los huéspedes necesitan o piden algo, se lo conseguimos o les ofrecemos una buena alternativa”, asegura Daniel Goryn.

La inversión de MHM ha brindado oportunidades de trabajo en Tumbes y Piura, pues se han generado alrededor de 20 nuevos puestos de trabajo. “Creemos que el sector hotelero continua en crecimiento y también, genera empleo. Queremos seguir creciendo, ampliando la construcción en el corto plazo y generando más oportunidades laborales para los tumbesinos y piuranos”, señaló Goryn. El ejecutivo precisó además que se espera recuperar lo invertido en los próximos meses, debido a la alta demanda de turistas sobre todo en fechas clave como semana santa, fiestas patrias y año nuevo.

“Nosotros esperamos que este sea el principio del desarrollo turístico en Máncora, que involucre tanto a las Municipalidad y Gobierno regional”, enfatizó Goryn quien también señaló la importancia de lograr que otros inversionistas se animen desarrollar más proyectos similares en Máncora y de esta forma contar con una gran variedad de oferta.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hace una semana lo vi en construcción, ya estaban ultimando detalles, se ve bien, aunque la porción de playa en la que está no es la más bonita de Máncora, ojalá limpien esa parte con la llegada del hotel.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

En mayo visitaré mancora. Espero traer mas de una toma.





.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bien por Máncora.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

La mayoría de personas que van a Máncora y la razón de su reconocimiento a nivel nacional (e internacional) son sus olas que son muy buenas para la práctica del surfing ... espero que la "marina" del Máncora Marina Hotel no afecte las mareas ni las olas del lugar ...... caso contrario se estaría matando a la gallina de los huevos de oro :no:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve muy bien, parece que están pegando bien los hoteles boutique en Máncora.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

No me agrada la caja de concreto blanca









Los hoteles deben ser mas sutiles con el entorno, este hotel esta demasidado cerca la playa y como que descuadra con su recta estructura.:down:


----------



## mauAQP19 (Jan 17, 2010)

no me gusta el hotel:|....parecen 3 cajas juntas...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> No me agrada la caja de concreto blanca


Ese es el ingreso.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Arquitectura demasiado protagonista... bueno es Jordi Puig.

Para algunos arquitectos la forma siempre estará por encima del entorno.... hno:


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

seve mas o menos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esa arquitectura cúbica modernista rompe el equilibrio y la serenidad de la playa, no me gusta para nada aparte se ve recontra frio yo me inclino por la formula rústica, ese concepto me parece más adecuado para los hoteles de playa en Perú.

saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Simple y bonito, para que mas, armoniza con su alrededor. Hubiera sido tambien una buena alternativa distribuir las habitaciones a lo horizontal en un solo nivel.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

No le veo gran aporte formal


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

No se preocupen, ese cuadrado blanco, dentro de un tiempo, será verde por la erosión marina y el moho :banana:.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve pequeño, no es la gran cosa.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Me imaginaba algo mucho mejor.*


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Bueno, opino igual que ustds. Es una buena noticia que haya este tipo de inversiones, pero el hotel en si no me gusta mucho, de repente por dentro es otra cosa.


----------



## MarioMadrid (Sep 25, 2012)

Increíble Máncora, desde que ví la película me enganché a esas playas, espero ir pronto.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

uummm....no me gusta.


----------

